

When and How to Fire Employees at a Small Startup - eladgil
http://blog.eladgil.com/2010/06/startups-when-how-to-fire-employee-at.html

======
ericwu01
Great post Elad. I especially agree with even if the team member is producing,
a bad cultural fit can be equally, if not more, detrimental. Rhythm and
momentum seem to be critical to startup success and having to pull an early
member along can break that.

